# Rangemaster - Rat Combo



## ThinAir (Oct 1, 2019)

Ok, I’m sitting on a handful of populated PCBs. What do you guys think about a Rangemaster - Rat combo build? Am I taking crazy pills?


----------



## DGWVI (Oct 1, 2019)

ThinAir said:


> Ok, I’m sitting on a handful of populated PCBs. What do you guys think about a Rangemaster - Rat combo build? Am I taking crazy pills?


I've done a Screaming Bird/ Rat combo before, and it was screech city. Excellent for feedback, and added an interesting clang, though


----------



## Barry (Oct 1, 2019)

Could be interesting, especially if you add an order switcher!


----------



## HamishR (Oct 3, 2019)

I've built a few ODs (Rockett style) with a silicon version of the Red Rooster, which is in turn based on the Rangemaster.  I love 'em!

All I did to turn a Red Rooster into a Si booster was add a treble roll-off cap at the end of the circuit and a 2N2222A transistor.  Basically something like a 15nF cap to ground on the output.  With a Strat it can add a lot of girth if you turn the range up and with range below noon you get that classic Rangemaster honk with a Gibson.  Tiny circuit, two knobs, can't go wrong!  My favourite booster.


----------



## mad5066 (Oct 5, 2019)

You won't know til you try. I would try it before I drill the enclosure for it, that way if you don't like it you didn't waste an enclosure.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 6, 2019)

You are taking crazy pills. Please share.


----------



## Devoureddeth (Oct 7, 2019)

Parallel yes


----------



## HamishR (Oct 7, 2019)

I built this on vero but you could easily use the Mammal board.  I didn't bother with an order switch because I know I like the Chickenhead/Red Rooster before the overdrive.

FWIW I reeeeeally like the Chickenhead/RR booster before the Saturation side of the Strymon Deco.  It helps remove some of the low end if needed and add some punchy mids.  The Red Rooster is a great, simple boost and this pedal helps me channel my inner Beano-era bues.


----------



## HamishR (Oct 7, 2019)

For the boost section you could use the Chickhead board.  If you want to use a 2N2222A you can and it will work well as a mostly clean booster - but I recommend using a cap at the output.  Something like an 18nF cap across the output to ground will just roll off a little high end to make it sound more Ge.  You can use higher gain Si trannies but it just becomes a buzzy OD then - it's cool but I prefer the cleaner boost myself.  Or just go with Ge. I like the Si because it works, I don't have to waste a good Ge tranny and it's quiet.  

You don't get a huge boost but it's more than enough and being able to adjust the lows means you can make it sound like a classic treble booster or use it as a more full-range boost.  It means that you can make the OD sound fatter if you use a Strat (and it does that really well) or make a Les Paul sound like Beano-era Clapton.  Kind of.


----------



## HamishR (Oct 7, 2019)

And if you do want an order switch:


----------



## SteveScott (Oct 7, 2019)

You can do the order switcher with a 3PDT or still use a 4PDT and add LED indicators.


----------

